# Canon 1000d few thoughts please



## Mr_Fish (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi All,

Looking to get my wife a Canon 1000d for her birthday in July. Is it a good starting point in DSLR cameras???? she used to be quite into photography and is allways frustrated with the limitations of her compact camera so I though this would be a good move......is it?


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

The 1000d is a good camera. Get it body only and buy the prime 50mm 1.8 aka nifty fifty, you get some cracking shots with that glass.


----------



## Mr_Fish (Jun 27, 2007)

Oooo do you have a link to that lense by any chance?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

please don't buy someone something without checking if they can get on with it. Great way to ensure a potentially interesting camera lies in the corner unused.

Bret


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> please don't buy someone something without checking if they can get on with it. Great way to ensure a potentially interesting camera lies in the corner unused.
> 
> Bret


That would ruin the surprise...that's what fleabay is for.


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Mr_Fish said:


> Oooo do you have a link to that lense by any chance?


Might be cheaper elsewhere but read the reviews
Canon EF 50 mm f/1.8 II Lens: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo

Look at sample pics
http://www.flickr.com/groups/niftyfifty/


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

richardi734 said:


> That would ruin the surprise...that's what fleabay is for.


If you have the cash to throw around.... I personally don't and see it as a waste of her time and enthusiasm.
You want a tool which functions the way you expect and anything else is lost time, energy and money. Doesn't matter if it's a car, DA or computer. If you can't get on with it, you will drop it, frustrated, sooner or later.

If she's also "serious", then you're also assuming an awful lot when you figure that this is what she wants. Sure she's happy with the weight? Maybe she really wants a G10 but doesn't know it yet. Ask and you'll save yourself a lot of hassle and get lots of brownie points for being an attentive other-half.

Better selection of photos from any lens is available from Pbase as they actually index according to Camera and lens, as opposed to flickr's "hope someone tags it correctly". Canon 50mm f/1.8 II here: http://www.pbase.com/cameras/canon/ef_50_18ii

Bret


----------



## Garyman (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/

If you're considering the 1000D, I would seriously consider the 450D instead.

I was looking at getting a DSLR a couple of months back and was going to get the 1000D, but after trying both out, I felt the 450D was much better in my hands.

I got quite small hands anyways, but felt the grip on the 1000D was very "cramped" and my hand actually hurt after holding it a while. The 450D on the other hand (lol) just felt "right" and was very comfortable.

Depends on what your budget is but I personally would go for the 450D


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Garyman said:


> If you're considering the 1000D, I would seriously consider the 450D instead.


Good advice there.

Also, I woudnt just get the body and a 50mm lense, unless it will be mainly used for portraits or othe stuff the nifty excells at (very shallo depth of field). It is an excellent companion to the kit lense


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Kit zoom from Nikon and Canon is widely regarded as being rubbish. Sony's is a tad better, Pentax one of the better ones, but even that is quickly superseded. 

Why is a kit lens essential?

17-85 (better yet, 24-105) would be a better choice. 18-135 if you MUST.

Bret


----------



## Mr_Fish (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice so far guys. The 450D is out of by budget range really as I would like to get her some other bits to go with it as well plus were off out a lot doing different things as well so neew cash for that.
I've found the 1000d with an IS lense which I hear is a good option to go for.
As for the idea of taking her to pick it herself its not a good idea Im afraid. My wife likes to be suprised and if she really doesnt get on with the camera then I'll have a returns policy I can use...


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

I think it's a great idea. Having recently returned to photography myself after many many years, I tried the entry level Canon, Nikon and Sony dslrs and TBH I could have taken any of the three and got on fine with them. I found the use/functionality of the camera to be somewhat irrelevant as I would need to learn each function and camera from scratch anyway - a blank canvas if you like.

The most useful thing I have found is getting lessons. Research in your area - in particular try local colleges and high schools which offer community learning in the evenings and see if any local pro photographers offer intro to digital photography courses. Some of these courses can be excellent value - Mine is £65! Failing that check out local camera and photography clubs, they often offer intro courses for much cheapness to raise funds for the club.


----------



## saxomad (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah i have a eos 1000d and its a good little camera, but as been said. The 450d is better but that was the problem i had. Stick to your budget and you will be fine.


----------

